
Binary Sunset Scene from Star Wars Recreated with HTML, CSS and SVG - mtynior
https://binarysunset.netlify.app
======
mtynior
A year ago I recreated one of my favorite scenes from Star Wars using web
technologies. I thought I would share it with you on Star Wars Day. The code
is here:
[https://github.com/mtynior/tatooine](https://github.com/mtynior/tatooine)

